# Looking for information



## 2armysons (26 Jun 2008)

Hi All,

Sorry if this is in the wrong spot (darn newbs!  > )

My father was Air Force Medical Corp. (Trenton, Ontario) and I have a silver box given him with the following inscription:

To:  Sgt. ........
From: T. O. M. S. Staff
    1955

Any ideas as to what the initials mean?  I spoke with the museum in Trenton and someone in Ottawa but nothing came up   ???     

Thanks very much
Go Forces  

Dee


----------



## RobJackson28 (26 Jun 2008)

Random guess:

Trenton Ontario Medical Services

Perhaps something of the sort...


----------



## 2armysons (26 Jun 2008)

Hi Rob,  Thanks for the guess.  I'm just about ready to accept it at this point but I doubt it's that easy. Or is it?   8) lol    

Would they actually put "Ontario" if it's a base?  I'm stymied.  I think I'll have to take a trip maybe as Trenton isn't that far away.

Again, thanks!

Go Forces


----------



## beenthere (1 Jul 2008)

Back then it was RCAF Stn. Trenton.


----------

